# Comedy Hour on H-M Starts at... Well Usually Nights Around This Time



## darkzero

But anytime is fine. Let's start the show!

*Find the radiator!*




@mmcmdl Dave, I know you are usually at work when the shenanigans start but please don't let that affect work. But if something were to happen.....


----------



## mmcmdl

LMAO ! I'm all in !  Looks like another" Where's Waldo " ? Not sure if anyone ever heard about the one of the Preakness horse race they made up . The guy got fired , had some hidden porn in there and it was found after being printed ! 

Now , concerning work , it's Saturday night after a Friday payday . Skeleton crew as usual , they are quiet to this point , I don't want to let them know I'm here , I have my 96.9 Binghamton NY radio station on , I'm monitoring the production screens as well as HM , and I have only 6 more hours to go and then 4 days/nights OFF ! What could go wrong ?


----------



## Z2V

I found seven people, a dog and two cats, but no radiator, yet.


----------



## mmcmdl

I can't find it ! 

Edited for continued comedy .


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> It's a bug . No radiator !



Awe man, you spoiled it too soon!   

I admit it got me a for a few moments as I like those kind of find it games. Found the oil cooler then I was like wait a minute..... haha.


----------



## darkzero

These 2 are reposts but they are worth it. The barn dust is classic!





Don't need no stinkin hammer drill...


----------



## mmcmdl

I'll edit it !  You have to remove your quote !

These remind me of the guy with the chain saw that could only cut 1 cord per day ...............................................what's that noise ?


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> I'll edit it !  You have to remove your quote !



Lol, all good. I'll leave it. I'll kind of feel bad if someone searches for a long time. But let's just hope they don't scroll down to our posts so soon.


----------



## darkzero

Hey guys, remember when you park, don't be that ahoe!


----------



## mmcmdl

That barn dust ad has got to be the best ever , I'm sure there were many laughs from it .  The other one ......................reminds me of some of our employees .


----------



## DavidR8

I used to have a full size poster of that disassembled bug! I loved that thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl

DavidR8 said:


> I used to have a full size poster of that disassembled bug! I loved that thing!



Kinda reminds me of my garage , and basement , and back yard ...........................................and other basement . And my Vidmars .


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> That barn dust ad has got to be the best ever , I'm sure there were many laughs from it .  The other one ......................reminds me of some of our employees .



Yup that barn dust one is one of my favorites!

I've never done the hammer drill thing but I did do the hammer on a screwdriver thing plenty of times removing brake rotors on Hondas when I was too lazy to go get the impact screwdriver.


----------



## darkzero

This is how I feel every night around this time (no joke though)


----------



## Aukai

I just got home, and can see you guys are getting paid to be bored, I'm going to bed. Asta La Seya


----------



## darkzero

Haha, not me. I work during the day, I'm just an insomniac. I should probably get some sleep too.


----------



## Aukai

Get some rest Dave, you might have to make 2 trips to the post office with my stuff....


----------



## darkzero

Hehe, I think you got me confused with Dave. The only thing I had for sale just sold today.


----------



## mmcmdl

This is my bad day . I have to try and stay awake as late as possible to get me back on a daylight schedule , just to get back to nightshift Wed. night .


----------



## Aukai

No, just tired, but you guys keep answering....Dave has a bunch of buckets coming my way,,,,,,when he catches up. Told him to just pack a Vidmar, I'll send the moving company.


----------



## mmcmdl

darkzero said:


> Hehe, I think you got me confused with Dave. The only thing I had for sale just sold today.



If he was referring to me , it's over 2 trips already . It'll take 3 trips for just  1 of those boxes !


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> This is my bad day . I have to try and stay awake as late as possible to get me back on a daylight schedule , just to get back to nightshift Wed. night .



Don't know how you do it. It takes me weeks to.fix my sleep schedule when it gets out of whack, which it is now.


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> If he was referring to me , it's over 2 trips already . It'll take 3 trips for just  1 of those boxes !



Must be you. Only thing I sold recently was a R8 spindle wiper & it only weighed 6oz.


----------



## Aukai

I had a lot of sleepless nights doing 48 hr 911 shifts, I'm over it....


----------



## mmcmdl

I never minded working 7 nights a week . It was a solid schedule , no changes , no time off other than vacations . I actually looked forward to going to work .

OT fact . It was 6 years yesterday that Unilever told us they were closing our plant , which they did 6 months later . Someone posted this on FB along with a pretty long letter . It seems like yesterday .

I'll catch everyone in a few hours . Time to pack up the pick up !


----------



## darkzero

Well if you need to stay up. Keep an eye on the marbles & makes sure none of them get out of line.


----------



## C-Bag

I'm not sure it's called a radiator, we called them the oil cooler, but it's directly north of the guy in the middle of the page holding the door next to the body. Right next a cylinder head and intake manifold.


----------



## higgite

Ha! I found it! Not the oil cooler, the radiator! Pretty sneaky, Will, putting it on the backside of the picture. It finally dawned on me to flip my monitor around.

Tom


----------



## middle.road

I was still up @5. How did I miss all the fun...?


----------



## darkzero

More fun?

Nice windows!


----------



## Aukai




----------



## mmcmdl

Waitin on a train . Good way to pass time on the weekend shift .

Coincidentally . My dad's family lived on the curve up in Altoona . My Gmom used to hop the trains and throw coal off to heat their house .


----------



## Aukai

Damn, that's old school....


----------



## mmcmdl

Uh .  I just posted to another thread that kinda said that too . It mentioned an old timers saying .


----------



## Aukai

What one, I'm lost? Back in the day you did what it took, and figured things out. Now it's where is my welfare check....Don't get me started, it will get ugly.


----------



## mmcmdl

Just to add , any chuck should be checked with go/no go taper gages before leaving the factory . The blueing should show up on the shoulder . If it doesn't , the taper is small .

Edit ........wrong thread !


----------



## mmcmdl

I've been told in old age you lose 3 things , the first being your memory . I can't remember the next 2 .


----------



## Aukai




----------



## Aukai

I am resembling my post.....The one on the left.....


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> I am resembling my post.....The one on the left.....



LOL , I hope to be resembling the one on the right on Sunday .


----------



## Aukai

I'm too old for that.....


----------



## mmcmdl

So am I , but some weekends I go without sleep from 5 pm Friday thru Sun. night . I hate to waste a day off sleeping ( sunday day ) . I wear myself out and crash !


----------



## darkzero

Ooh, we back.....?

Want to BBQ but don't feel like leaving your room? No problem!




Just weld the diff they said. Uh, I don't think that's how it's done.


----------



## mmcmdl

LMAO , that's a true locker !


----------



## Aukai

.00000000000 backlash
I like mine set up at .008-.010


----------



## mmcmdl

Red and black striped 70 , getting air .


----------



## Aukai

Good old 454, 5 speed.....


----------



## mmcmdl

What's this  ? When I'm working this place goes silent !


----------



## darkzero

Sssh, be vewy vewy quiet, Dave's back!


----------



## Aukai

If you haven't checked, I keep coming, and going. I thought everyone was asleep.


----------



## darkzero

This is why I don't go to the gym. Too scared of those evil machines!


----------



## mmcmdl

And I had to do some actual work  Pulled 4 dies , broke 'em down and loaded them into the oven for baking out . In 3 hours I get to climb up above the drop ceiling in the conferance room and plug a few oil lines . ( I'm the only one skinniest enough to fit up in there )


----------



## Aukai




----------



## mmcmdl

darkzero said:


> This is why I don't go to the gym. Too scared of those evil machines!


That looked like me a few years back taking a stress test . When finished , the doc said take a seat . I was so disoriented I told him to lead me to one .


----------



## mmcmdl

This is also why I'm starting to hire ................................






They're smarter than most applicants !


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> I'm the only one skinniest enough to fit up in there



Finally, a good reason to be fat!

Well I don't consider myself that fat, just chubby. After I lost 30 lbs just from quitting drinking I was curious & looked up my BMI. Because I'm short the damn thing says I'm obese, not overweight, OBESE! Haha. Who comes up with these damn figures!


----------



## Aukai

Yeah, damn things....


----------



## mmcmdl

At 5-10 , 165 lbs , mine said the same thing ! I told her she had to be kidding . It goes by age I believe , but if it's true , I work with a bunch of fat arses !


----------



## Aukai

6'1, I was 6'2 but last physical their metrology equipment was off. 225lbs


----------



## mmcmdl

Why heck ! At 6' 1" you could reach the draw bar on a full size Bridgeport ! Do I need to pull in Mikey and Will on this ?


----------



## darkzero

Haha. I'm only 5'8"


----------



## Aukai

Naw, they're leaning on their elbows with their eyes closed. I am in the mood to upgrade though....
OOOPs Will opened one eye....


----------



## mmcmdl

darkzero said:


> Haha. I'm only 5'8"





			miniature metal mill models - Google Search
		

:


----------



## darkzero

Aukai said:


> Naw, they're leaning on their elbows with their eyes closed. I am in the mood to upgrade though....
> OOOPs Will opened one eye....



Dave works nightshift, you in HI so you guys are are 2-3 hrs behind me depending on DST. But me, I'm a night owl. I usually don't go to sleep until 2-3am. It's only midnight now.


----------



## Aukai

I believe you.....


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> miniature metal mill models - Google Search
> 
> 
> :



I remember those. The workmanship on those are amazing. There was a website that documented all those mini machines. And they were fully funtional too which makes them even more amazing!


----------



## mmcmdl

So we have it covered . Its 9ish in Ha , 12ish in Cali and 3 here .  I get to stay up all day today , no work tonight . It's a long long day though .


----------



## Aukai

I can't do that anymore....


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> I can't do that anymore....



Either can I , but I sure do try .  I hate to waste a good day off sleeping .


----------



## Aukai




----------



## darkzero

Me neither. Well I do stay up late but anytime I see the sun come up & haven't slept yet, that really screws me up mentally!


----------



## darkzero

Aukai said:


> View attachment 314498



And you guys can get spam eggs & rice at Micky Ds! I think that's pretty awesome though!


----------



## mmcmdl

Oh , I know all about that . 7 nights a week for 15 years . Never missed a baseball , soccer , basketball , field hockey , lacrosse game during those years . You'd be amazed at where you can sleep when its needed !


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> You'd be amazed at where you can sleep when its needed !



I envy you guys that can do that. That's part of the reason why I stay up late. It takes me a long time to wind down & fall a sleep. Been like this for as long as I can remember. My youngest brother is the type that can just close his eyes & fall asleep instantly.


----------



## mmcmdl

Will , try watching the weather channel , or that Oak Island digging show . If they don't put you to sleep , you're hopeless !


----------



## darkzero

Haha. I don't have cable TV anymore. But that kind of stuff don't work for me. I can be dead tired & still not fall a sleep right away. But when ever I was drunk I could fall asleep easier. But I don't drink anymore. So yeah, I'm kind of hopeless right now. Well they say there's professional people I can see & things I can do but I ain't got no money for that, buying tools is more important!


----------



## mmcmdl

I understand that completely , sleep is highly over rated IMO also . I used to just " go " till I dropped , which was usually Thursday mornings . 14 hrs of sleep followed and I'd be good to go another week . Not like that anymore , switching from daylight to nightshift and back during the week screws things up entirely . I keep telling my manager I would rather work 7 nights a week and stay on nightshift .


----------



## Aukai

I did 48 hrs with 1 hr of sleep, rumble strips work, scared the t!hs out of me, I blinked, and my eyes didn't open, made it home though.


----------



## mikey

mmcmdl said:


> At 5-10 , 165 lbs , mine said the same thing ! I told her she had to be kidding . It goes by age I believe , but if it's true , I work with a bunch of fat arses !


M
You're pretty much at an ideal body weight for your height. Ignore her.


----------



## mikey

Aukai said:


> 6'1, I was 6'2 but last physical their metrology equipment was off. 225lbs



Equipment is fine, brah. You're getting old and you're shrinking! Happens with age. Not a problem unless your stomach is bigger than your chest.


----------



## Aukai

Dave, could you get on this right away.....



			https://66.media.tumblr.com/1f8944775c9addc0c2abddf746889472/5dad1b67e6e2b2e9-af/s400x600/82d6609600bf942a80854fe051a9d6276be2fff0.gif


----------



## Aukai

Mikey opened an eye too....


----------



## darkzero

mikey said:


> Not a problem unless your stomach is bigger than your chest.



Damn!   

Maybe I should move to HI..... "big is beautiful in Hawaii but if you from the mainland you at risk".


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> I did 48 hrs with 1 hr of sleep, rumble strips work, scared the t!hs out of me, I blinked, and my eyes didn't open, made it home though.



I had to drive down to Nashville after working a double one year for a baseball tourney . I arrived going 82 mph , the whole family sound asleep in the Suburban ( including me ) . The rumble strips saved us I believe . 

My one of 2 posts on Facebook chronicalizes (sp) my adventures of locating a sheltie pup after ours was killed . I think it was 1325 miles in 24 hrs . What a trip . The damn dog keeps me awake all hours of the day still , but I love her .


----------



## mikey

darkzero said:


> Maybe I should move to HI..... "big is beautiful in Hawaii but if you from the mainland you at risk".



I guess that's why we have so many beautiful people over here - BIG girls over here! I know a few that could beat Dave at arm wrestling.


----------



## mikey

Aukai said:


> Mikey opened an eye too....



I going sleep now. Good night, guys.


----------



## Aukai

No doubt...


----------



## Aukai

Tomorrow again....


----------



## mmcmdl

mikey said:


> I know a few that could beat Dave at arm wrestling.


But at 12 oz arm curls I'd whip their butts .


----------



## Aukai

Don't be so sure, that's another whole trait here....


----------



## darkzero

mikey said:


> I guess that's why we have so many beautiful people over here - BIG girls over here! I know a few that could beat Dave at arm wrestling.



I don't mind big girls, (well to some extent). Big girls need to be loved too.


----------



## Aukai

Thick is good.....


----------



## mmcmdl

Well then , we'll have to stop over there one day soon . I know the wife wants to visit .  And it surely can't be any worse than Ireland .


----------



## Aukai

And when it comes to loven, they'll tell YOU when your done.....


----------



## darkzero

Aukai said:


> Thick is good.....



And curvy too! Like driving a car, hanging turns on a nice windy road is the best. Well going straight is fun too if doing it fast

Uh, ok, maybe I should go to sleep too.


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> And when it comes to loven, they'll tell YOU when your done.....



LOL , they may not realize when I start .


----------



## darkzero

What a lucky piece of paper.


----------



## Aukai

I'd look up to that.


----------



## Aukai




----------



## Aukai

For Dave


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> For Dave



LMAO , only because it's the truth . I've spent many weekends up there as it's only 15 or so miles away . Maple Grove and Englishtown are the norm for us . MG sets the records every year .


----------



## mmcmdl

So , the question is …………………...Are we having fun yet ? I'm not , I'm tired , but I'm heading out to the woodshed and get these tools sorted . The sun is swinging around torwards the garage , so it's time to move . Mike , I will send you pics , my son is here so possibly a video , and I want to set up the Rusty Relics site today also . And then I'll do some real work .


----------



## mmcmdl

darkzero said:


> What a lucky piece of paper.



What paper you talking about Will ?


----------



## mmcmdl

Let me introduce myself . I'm mmcmdl (Dave) , and I'm a toolaholic as well as some other aholics . Tractors , vehicles , toys , dogs etc . We all know this . This will be the year the garage gets a little lighter to let the concrete have a break . ( maybe )  Going to be loading up a website of things leaving . I'm going to post a link to that site as soon as I learn how to use my dumb phone ,


----------



## Aukai

I remember when I was that skinny, all they way up to when I was 40, then my thyroid had to be put down.


----------



## mmcmdl

So yeah , I'm still up and kicking , but not for long , Been a long day .


----------



## Aukai

Is this HSS, or carbide you think?


----------



## middle.road

Thursday morning...
Figured on stopping by and see what's up.

<crickets chirping><frogs croaking>


----------



## mmcmdl

I'm not quite awake yet


----------



## middle.road

mmcmdl said:


> I'm not quite awake yet











						Why I bought a mill
					

You know the money we spend on recycling AL cans, it may be worthwhile to add some swarf. I haven't done it, it just popped into my mind looking at that...   I went up to the scrap yard with a load of steel Monday . Just threw it in the dumpster and didn't even stop for the couple bucks . Now ...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



I believe you missed my suggestion for your replacement phone. 
Matches your tractor fetish.


----------



## mmcmdl

Funny you should mention my phone . It cut out for 2 days when I was off . Had to take the sim card out along with the battery . Then one of my 5 alarms went off and I couldn't shut the darn thing off ! Had to remove the battery again . Perhaps , just perhaps its time .


----------



## mmcmdl

Now HERE'S some real comedy . 

Came into work tonight and the guy I relieved said they had a meeting Tuesday morning . It was said that 5 of us could retire within the next year to year and a half . There's only 7 of us . So , if we we wanted to , we could go back to school and learn how to be a planner or even a supervisor !  Oh yeah , well , that's wonderful news . Just what I want to do in my retirement , I'm darn glad I missed that meeting .


----------



## middle.road

So they're offering employment after retirement?


----------



## Aukai

Sounds like a perfect time to retire.


----------



## mmcmdl

They are hoping we don't retire , which I wouldn't if they gave adequate time off . At 61 in a month , I think 2 weeks a year is a bit chinsy , but we had to start over again . I'll tell them sure , I'll work for you , but it'll be on my terms and timeline .


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> Funny you should mention my phone . It cut out for 2 days when I was off . Had to take the sim card out along with the battery . Then one of my 5 alarms went off and I couldn't shut the darn thing off ! Had to remove the battery again . Perhaps , just perhaps its time .



It's a sign.


----------



## middle.road

Used to be called a 'consultancy'. 
Premium rate, reasonable hours


----------



## Aukai

How can they give time off if they can't cover the shifts they have?


----------



## middle.road

mmcmdl said:


> They are hoping we don't retire , which I wouldn't if they gave adequate time off . At 61 in a month , I think 2 weeks a year is a bit chinsy , but we had to start over again . I'll tell them sure , I'll work for you , but it'll be on my terms and timeline .


61, and you're putting in (4) 12hr shifts? *GADS*


----------



## darkzero

middle.road said:


> Thursday morning...
> Figured on stopping by and see what's up.
> 
> <crickets chirping><frogs croaking>



Sometimes I miss the fun part about drinking.


----------



## mmcmdl

And not to mention 2 of my 12 hour nights are Friday and Saturday . This was a temporary position I was assured . 2 years ago .  I talked to them last week about it . I told them if I take 3 weekends off a year , it's my total vacation time gone . So they said I should have negotiated more time when hired , which I was in the process of doing with HR , right up until they fired the girl .


----------



## middle.road

That's most definitely Scooby-Doo.


----------



## mmcmdl

And add 4 tens in there on daylight some weeks . I have to go to work twice every Thursday .   Talk about screwing the time system up . 88 hours in a week , looks good on paper , but doesn't feel good on my feet or shoulders .

Edit . 155.38 hours for the past 2 weeks .


----------



## middle.road

mmcmdl said:


> And not to mention 2 of my 12 hour nights are Friday and Saturday . This was a temporary position I was assured . 2 years ago .  I talked to them last week about it . I told them if I take 3 weekends off a year , it's my total vacation time gone . So they said I should have negotiated more time when hired , which I was in the process of doing with HR , right up until they fired the girl .


I don't know how you're doing it.

88 hrs/wk?! 
I'm not keeping up on the math.


----------



## mmcmdl

I had to work dayshift MTW , then nightshift WTFS . I don't mind working , I have all my life but I also saved for retirement over my entire working career . I think everyone on here knows my future plans . A bigger Kubota is in the works , and it'll be on 45 acres up in the Adirondacks with summers spent down Surfside Beach SC . ( that is if the wife approves of it ) 

For 15 years I averaged 68 hours a week . I had many 110 hour weeks over those years .


----------



## middle.road

I would hope that with all the hours you're putting in, SC would be easily approved.


----------



## mmcmdl

We should've been down there by now . All my ex-coworkers are . They are younger than me , all retired , packed up and moved south 6 years ago . They had more time than me in with the company , and left with millions when they shut down . I'm not complaining about it , I held onto a nice job for too long before going there at 40 , but if I had started at 20 ...........................................


----------



## middle.road

Wouldhaves Shouldhaves, and hindsight being what it is... 
That and some proper timing would be nice though...


----------



## middle.road

mmcmdl said:


> Why heck ! At 6' 1" you could reach the draw bar on a full size Bridgeport ! Do I need to pull in Mikey and Will on this ?


That's if one's shoulder isn't a tad bothersome...


----------



## mmcmdl

Sun Products to close Baltimore manufacturing plant
					

Household products maker Sun Products Corp. said Tuesday that it will close its manufacturing plant on Holabird Avenue in Southeast Baltimore, laying off the 300 people there.




					www.baltimoresun.com
				




Unilever shut down all plants in Md . Ours , the butter plant on Southwestern blvd , and the ice cream plant up in Hagerstown . All were high paying manufacturing jobs . But , that's why they shut 'em down .


----------



## middle.road

I remember reading that when you noted it another time. 
Just like so many other industries that have shutdown and relocated because of labor costs. 
Make the money for the shareholders while tossing the folks that helped to make the company, to the curb. 
Perhaps someday that mindset will come home to roost.


----------



## mmcmdl

Yep , hard to say . Lots of those people never recovered . Some took their lives . I will admit , the un-skilled jobs paying 24-26 an hour was unheard of . They also worked hrs and hrs of OT and double time . You figure we all worked a double sunday , 12 on Sat , on top of at least 40 hrs during the week . They were making bank . 80 hours pay min a week . 

All of our machinists and mechanics were snapped up in a hurry , so it really didn't effect us because we lived within our means . I feel sorry for those who went overboard and depended on that OT to survive. Life goes on .


----------



## mmcmdl

Slept like a rock today , have a few people here tonight since it's the Sat after payday , only have a few work orders in , so , it'll be a long night tonight . 

Whatcha got Will ?


----------



## darkzero

Well I just posted this in another thread but I think it's good enough to repost here.


----------



## mmcmdl

Looks like a $250 cabin filter for a Honda CRV !


----------



## darkzero

Ok, here's another. This is why you don't teach kids to play golf at too young of an age!


----------



## mmcmdl

OK . Another line down until Monday morning cuz I'm not able to swap out a fuse .  3 shifts of lost production .


----------



## Aukai

So sad too bad, no proper training, and PPE, lock out tag out, that's how it is.


----------



## mmcmdl

Qualified to do anything else , but can not do anything pertaining to electric per company rules . This was just put into effect and I'm more than good with it . 440V could ruin your day .


----------



## Aukai

Huge, humungus time. That is an evil voltage!!! You could survive, but nasty, nasty burns. Nope....


----------



## Braeden P

DavidR8 said:


> I used to have a full size poster of that disassembled bug! I loved that thing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a full size tool box disassembled with all of the tools spread out oh wait that is my garage.


----------



## Braeden P

Aukai said:


> For Dave
> 
> View attachment 314503


you every hear about a place called Pennsylvanian when ever we go down Maryland we celebrate the little amount of pot holes


----------



## Braeden P

darkzero said:


> Haha. I'm only 5'8"


haha


darkzero said:


> Haha. I'm only 5'8"



haha im not even 5 feet


----------



## mmcmdl

Well Will . Not a sole in the plant tonight , hope the comedy hour comes alive tonight ! Either that , or it's going to be a long 13 hours .


----------



## darkzero

No problemo Dave! I'll do my best to help get you through the night!


Real mechanics don't need no stinkin' jumper cables!




Valentine's day is tomorrow, so I hear, if ya got a wifey who will do anything to help you get your TV home then she's a keeper!


----------



## darkzero

Customer: I want a sedan but I don't want 4 doors.
Shop: Sure, no problem!



Customer: I want a looong bed
Shop: Sure no problem!


----------



## darkzero

Ok, one more for now, I'll pop back in later. Hopefully these 5 will get you through part of the night.  


How to turn 6 ton jackstands into 12 ton jackstands.


----------



## mmcmdl

LADbible - Caught Out | Facebook
					

The home of pranks, fails and near misses.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Peyton Price 17

This might get a good laugh


----------



## Aukai

Here Dave...


----------



## Braeden P

Still up A bite late i can’t spell I should go to bedd


----------



## mmcmdl

You and me both !


----------



## Downunder Bob

darkzero said:


> But anytime is fine. Let's start the show!
> 
> *Find the radiator!*
> View attachment 313766
> 
> 
> 
> @mmcmdl Dave, I know you are usually at work when the shenanigans start but please don't let that affect work. But if something were to happen.....
> View attachment 313770


It's a VDub. So no radiator Q.E.D.


----------



## hotrats

I have 2 personal favorites, couldn't get a photo of though, #1 was a guy on motorcycle, had about 14 foot ladder that he was carrying, on his shoulders, head sticking up between the rungs. He was between two large trucks, in bumper to bumper traffic. Could have given new meaning to the phrase "off with his head". the other was guy on motorcycle, passenger on back facing backwards, holding on to a hand truck, to which a 100 lb propane tank was strapped, doing about 25 mph in Saigon traffic...


----------



## mmcmdl

I'm heading to sleep in an hour . The shenagigums and tools will be loaded on when I awake . ( God willing )


----------



## mmcmdl

So let it begin , I may have to fill in at the job tomorrow . A few asked for by PM items .


----------



## mmcmdl

*Just got called to come in on an emergency breakdown . Can't do it . No sleep , especially on a lift 40 ft up in the air . 

Oh great , now I'm talking in bold . *


----------



## mmcmdl




----------



## mmcmdl




----------



## mmcmdl

Dangit . Daylight savings time tonight . I'm going to miss a whole hour of fun in here at work tonight . That's the trouble with this place .......................everytime I start to have fun , they make me go home .


----------



## darkzero

Been a while.....


----------



## mmcmdl

LOL , Im not back to work yet , but I'll add a few of in the back yard !


----------



## mmcmdl

I'm ready to walk out the door for work and realized I have another hour before I have to leave . The CRS is really setting in .


----------



## Aukai

Your just anxious, and so excited to get into work


----------



## mmcmdl

That HAS to be it Mike . I can't weight to get in and turn some handles and wrenches .


----------



## mmcmdl

Going back and forth with MT taper holders at the moment . I have way to many and need to empty the MTs ( no pun intended ) .


----------



## mmcmdl

Been working too hard lately , time for some butt time tonight ( I hope ) . What can we get into for 12 hours ? 

LMAO , I see I'm in Canada once again !


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> time for some butt time tonight ( I hope )



Uh remember, this is supposed to be a family oriented forum. You been hanging around @Aukai too much! Impregnating, butt time, aiyah, who knows what's coming next from you guys?


----------



## mmcmdl

darkzero said:


> Uh remember, this is supposed to be a family oriented forum. You been hanging around @Aukai too much! Impregnating, butt time, aiyah, who knows what's coming next from you guys?



LOL. I was thinking of cleaning up the top box in here at work tonight . After opening and checking it out , I just re-closed it up . Lost cause .


----------

